# To All Asthmatics!!!



## katfinlou (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi, I just wanted to share what's happened with me over the last 3 weeks and hope it might spread the word to other asthma sufferers who become ill over Christmas...
It all started innocently enough with a head cold. Very quickly it escalated into a serious chest infection that needed 2 rounds of antibiotics and oral steroids to clear. Although I felt well in myself, my asthma was spiralling out of control, to the point that my GP begging me to go into hospital-not an option as im a single mother to 3, the youngest with Asperger Syndrome. I got to the point on xmas eve that my GP threw all she had medication wise at me. This was my last chance, if this didn't work then it was either hospital or a coffin. She was as blunt as that, she told me to prepare my kids to find me in a state of collapse. It was truly terrifying. I started thinking what could be in my home causing me to be so ill. There had to be a reason i was this ill when my asthma is usually symptom free. Then it hit me like a brick. MY CHRISTMAS TREE!!!! An ARTIFICIAL tree, but decorated with PINE CONES!!! These things must have been releasing millions upon millions of mould spores into my living room and was slowly killing me. And as i also sleep on the sofa (to allow my Aspie a room of his own) i wasn't getting a break from it. My oldest kids got rid of the tree, vacuumed, and damp dusted the entire room and the effect was almost immediate. Ive gone from gasping for air, using all manner of inhalers every hour with no relief, to having my first full night, inhaler free sleep in 3 weeks last night. Look up Christmas Tree Syndrome. It can make asthmatics seriously ill, and almost killed me. Ive no doubt another day and night in the same room as that tree would have finished me off!! If this post prevents just one asthmatic from becoming seriously ill then it's done its job. Take care everyone and enjoy the rest of the holidays. I know I will now!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 26, 2014)

Too bad your happy season was marred by your being ill, but I'm very glad you were able to figure it out in time!


----------



## tortdad (Dec 26, 2014)

Glad you're feeling better


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 2, 2015)

WOW!!! SO glad you got it figured out! I'm asthmatic too, so I really appreciate you sharing what you learned!!


----------



## katfinlou (Jan 2, 2015)

I had no idea a pine cone could have made me so ill... Still using 5 different inhalers and oral steroids. I guess it's just a waiting game til the damage is repaired.... To top it off, I choked on a Dorito style crisp last night and have scraped all down my tonsil and oesophagus. I was vomiting blood and felt very sorry for myself. Im waiting to see my dr at 2:45pm today to get checked over. It's not been my finest few weeks!! The only way is up I suppose!!


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 2, 2015)

I am so sorry you're having such trouble. I always get tense when my asthma acts up- not being able to breathe is scary.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 2, 2015)

Choked on a crisp. Oh lordy, lordy! Can anything more be happening to you? Oh well...I guess what you said is true, the only way left is up. Tomorrow will be a better day.


----------

